
Bodycams improperly used after woman shot near Yale - mindgam3
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/new-haven-police-shooting-bodycams-improperly-used-shooting-near-yale-n997201
======
HarryHirsch
How come that police bodycams even have an off-switch? They somehow are always
off when things get heated. The argument that you hear is that police should
be able to shit without anyone watching, but the concerns about excessive
violence outweigh the privacy argument. Pilots don't get to switch off the
cockpit voice recorder either, they just behave in the cockpit.

